# Hints! Getting them to eat prescription food when they won't eat it!



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

So, what do you do? Your furry has been given prescription food and they snub it without a single bite.....and they really must eat! What do you do when they just had a dental and suddenly have no teeth.....and you really don't want to change their diet....and those kibbles are hard as a brick for them.

This has worked for me. I put their portion of dry kibble (they would normally eat) in a bowl and add water. (You have to experiment with the correct amount of water.) I leave it in the refrigerator overnight and it plumps soooo BIG! When it's time to eat, I microwave it until it is barely warm and the awful aroma fills the air. 

At times, I feed them one kibble at time. I have also resorted to mashing a kibble on my finger and letting them lick it off my finger. Anything to get them to eat!

This works for me and I have to fight the others off because they want it so bad! 

I have tried this with 3 different prescription foods and the kibble softened and remained in individual kibble form. I have found this easier for them to eat than canned soft food.

Anything to get them to eat!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

When mine have had a dental and teeth pulled I have taken there kibble and put it in my Vita Mix . I chopped it all up into practically saw dust. They ate it with no trouble.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I never did get Paxton to eat the prescription diet for his liver issue. I tried adding moisture to the canned and he still wouldn't eat it. And we tried all that were available.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I melt ice cream over it , coating each piece, or I grind feta into it. Gone in 2 seconds


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I put his food in his bowl and put the bowl on the floor...:HistericalSmiley: Seriously, I don't have to do anything because Pipper LOVES food. He is on RC Urinary So canned and I water it down to the consistency of soup and he eats it like it's the best thing in the world. It makes it easy when you have a dog that loves food, any kind of food. :thumbsup:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you, Nonny, for the tips. My dog with IBD is getting very picky with his prescription food!


----------

